# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Для тех,кому очень плохо...

## Милана

Вот,посмотрите,а мы ещё плачемся на свою жизнь!!!!!

http://yogatv.ru/video/nik-vuychich/nik-vuychich-4.html

----------

